# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  CJC-1295/GHRP-6 Log

## Swifto

This will be a log of the products below starting on 100mcg of each and adjusting the dose comparing gain/sides.

I wish to be at 100mcg's of each asap to get the full benifits.

I have no personal experience with GH, nor any peptides like this. 

These have also set me back a few £££ so I'm hoping I get some decent results.

Log will begin 5th Dec 2011. (just waiting on bac water).


*GHRP-6

CJC-1295*

After a few weeks I will introduce this cycle:


wk 1-8 Test Prop 100-150mg/EOD
wk 1-8 Anadrol 50-100mg/ED
wk 1-8 Tren Ace 50-75mg/ED
*HCG 500ius 2x week
*Aromasin 10mg/ED

Caber and Tamox on hand.

*Cabergoline

Exemestane*


I have been on 100-150mg/wk Test for over a year and lately I have been having a flair in acne. The onlyvariable I can think of is that I have switched AI's to Arimidex (which is either bunk or underdosed). Been on the above Exemestane (Aromasin) and my gyno is already down and acne retreating.

Never used any products from this company before, but their packaging is like nothing I have seen before. Very professional.

----------


## DanB

Are you planning on running 100mcg of each 1x,2x,3x daily?

----------


## Swifto

> Are you planning on running 100mcg of each 1x,2x,3x daily?


Sorry, 100mcg of each 3x day. But working up to that dose.

Just waiting on my bac water and GHRP-6 and ready to go.

----------


## DanB

I was assumeing that but just wanted to be sure, look forward to seeing your views/experience on it

----------


## Bulkn

Looking forward to seeing this too! I'm doing something very similar, started peptides about a week ago and have a test /tren cycle to start in 3-4 weeks.

----------


## lovbyts

Did you get in on the Black Friday deal? LOL
Looks good if not at least interesting in regards to the packaging. I need to mix mine up one of these days and start it. Been sitting in the refrigerator for almost 2 months.  :Frown:

----------


## mick86

Good luck, I'll try to check in on ur progress. I've been using the peptides ur running fairly consistently for the last year and a half of so and I rate them pretty highly. The results arent what you'd get from running a testosterone based cycle, never the less the results come slow and steady. IGF-1 on the other hand does seem to cause a fairly rapid response for me, though the magnitude of the results obviously compare to a traditional steroid cycle.

----------


## lovbyts

Time to update the log Swifto.  :Smilie:

----------


## Swifto

> Time to update the log Swifto.


I'm still waiting on the GHRP-6 mate, will update as soon as it starts.

----------


## jholl

how long will you run the peptides?

----------


## Jeeper56

In my searching these seem to be fairly inexpensive and available online. Am I mistaken? I'm looking for a cost effective solution to increase my health and gain LBM.

----------


## M302_Imola

Swifto, have you ran that amount of drol for that extended period before? If so, did you get blood work following?

----------


## 956Vette

> In my searching these seem to be fairly inexpensive and available online. Am I mistaken? I'm looking for a cost effective solution to increase my health and gain LBM.


You're correct and scribed to a great log so far, stay tuned & good luck!

----------


## pitbulll

Just regd over here to watch this thread swifto...eager to hear your input...

----------


## Matt

> Just regd over here to watch this thread swifto...eager to hear your input...


Good to see you here Pit......

(Mad Matt)

----------


## Swifto

> Just regd over here to watch this thread swifto...eager to hear your input...


Good to see you here too mate.

----------


## pitbulll

do you have a bg meter by any chance swifto? would be cool to get some readings as it goes along... waduppp mattt  :Smilie:

----------


## Swifto

> do you have a bg meter by any chance swifto? would be cool to get some readings as it goes along... waduppp mattt


No but I can get one, thats an excellent idea.

----------


## Matt

Any updates on running this Swifto??

----------


## pitbulll

yeaaa ^^^....really interested in the peptide stuff...

----------


## lovbyts

I started the same protocol today (off cycle, only TRT) 1st injection felt different about 20 minutes later just before bed. Felt a little warm fuzzy all over before going to sleep. not a bad feeling, only different. Slightly elevated heart rate also for about 15 minutes.
In the past when using straight CJC-1295 I would get a warm/hot feeling around the injection then elevated body temp and hearth rate for about 30 minutes but more extreme than this time and not the good warm fuzzy feeling like this time.

----------


## durak

Lol. I also just started 100mg 3x day of ipam and mod(1-29). Also on trt of 200mg week.

Big difference for me atm is vivid dreams and a little flushing.

----------


## greekfreak

hi bro.. are these peptitdes injectable? i went on the site, and the fine print says otherwise..>>by the way good luck wth the log...

----------


## baseline_9

Dammmm, Swifto posting pictures LOL

Im gonna be watching this one

----------


## Swifto

> *Dammmm, Swifto posting pictures LOL*
> 
> Im gonna be watching this one


I never said that...  :Wink: 

Still waiting on this GHRP-6, its been sent.

----------


## dec11

how can you differentiate in terms of results from the peptides v the AAS you'll also be taking, and be able to say the peptides def produce results? Marcus's views on peps really steered me away from them.

tren is a very much 'do everything' compound and it would be hard to see how the peps are working alongside it

----------


## Swifto

> how can you differentiate in terms of results from the peptides v the AAS you'll also be taking, and be able to say the peptides def produce results? Marcus's views on peps really steered me away from them.
> 
> tren is a very much 'do everything' compound and it would be hard to see how the peps are working alongside it


I've run the Test before at this dose, Anadrol as well. Been on Tren for about 2-3 weeks. 

I'm thinking of running the Peptides a good few weeks in from this cycle and see if I experience a boost strength, LBM and/or fatloss.

Or may come off altogether and back down to my standard Test dose, then introduce the Pep's.

----------


## Swifto

> hi bro.. are these peptitdes injectable? i went on the site, and the fine print says otherwise..>>by the way good luck wth the log...


They are sold as "research products" and "not meant for injection"... But thats exactly what they're used for.

The company cannot sell them for human consumption.

----------


## alexISthrowed

I just started ghrp-2 with mod grf again. I think you are going to like the results. Throw a little slin in there and you will blow up. Interested to see how you like them.

----------


## BigBadWolf

Is ghrp-6 better than ghrp-2?

----------


## Swifto

> Is ghrp-6 better than ghrp-2?


GHRP-6 is what I am using for the log apon arrival.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> GHRP-6 is what I am using for the log apon arrival.


Is it better than ghrp-2?

----------


## M302_Imola

> Is it better than ghrp-2?


Better??? It really comes down to preference and goals. GHRP-2 releases a bit more GH than GHRP-6, so it is a bit stronger. GHRP-6 in most increases appetite (much more than GHRP-2) so IMO, GHRP-6 would be better used in a bulk. That being said, yeah really can't go wrong with either GHRP just make sure you pair it with a GHRH (mod grf or cjc-1295 no dac).

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Better??? It really comes down to preference and goals. GHRP-2 releases a bit more GH than GHRP-6, so it is a bit stronger. GHRP-6 in most increases appetite (much more than GHRP-2) so IMO, GHRP-6 would be better used in a bulk. That being said, yeah really can't go wrong with either GHRP just make sure you pair it with a GHRH (mod grf or cjc-1295 no dac).


Thanxs man!

----------


## SlimmerMe

This thread is precisely what fascinates me about this place. ALmost like working on a dissertation. So thanks Swifto. I love learning and this is a great example.

----------


## noserider

I'm a big fan of peptides (Ipa + Mod) so I'm definitely interested in your research. I think peps will help you stay lean.

----------


## thex95

I noticed you got the (D-LYS3) GHRP 6 and not the regular GHRP6, what was the reason for this? Peptides are new to me. Also are you doing subcutaneous injections?

----------


## Swifto

> I noticed you got the (D-LYS3) GHRP 6 and not the regular GHRP6, what was the reason for this? Peptides are new to me. Also are you doing subcutaneous injections?


I was sent both, the LYS3 was for a friend.

I'm pretty sure my GHRP-6 has been seized (first time ever) so they're resending me some more in a matter or days.

Wont be long now.

----------


## gearbox

thanks for thread swifto...learning lots

----------


## 956Vette

> Is this illegal where your from?


a sterile research peptide can be misinterpreted easily - customs hassle poorly packaged & packs lacking proper documentation

----------


## alexISthrowed

> a sterile research peptide can be misinterpreted easily - customs hassle poorly packaged & packs lacking proper documentation


Ahh yes that makes sense.

----------


## Matt

Anyone know the difference between (D-LYS³) GHRP-6 and just plain GHRP-6????

And which is better??

----------


## lovbyts

> Anyone know the difference between (D-LYS³) GHRP-6 and just plain GHRP-6????
> 
> And which is better??


I cant vouch for this, only what I found via google.

D-Lys3 Growth Hormone Release Peptide-6
[D-Lys³] GHRP-6 is a Ghrelin and GHRP-6 antagonist (anti-Ghrelin). An antagonist is an opposing or resistant structure in relation and tends to neutralize or impede some action or effect. In this case, the [D-Lys³] GHRP-6 is actually a selective antagonist of the cognate ghrelin receptor, i.e. the GH-secretagogue receptor (GSR).

D-Lys-3-GHRP-6 is a GH secretagogue receptor (GHS-R) antagonist (inhibitor). It has been shown to significantly reduce GHRH-mediated growth hormone release.

D-lys3-ghrp-6 is quite nice for appetite suppression but the effects seem to wear off after 2-3 weeks. I've heard the same is true for ghrp-6's appetite stimulation. You'll still see the benefits of the added GH with time with both: one kills your appetite the other makes you hungry.

So it seem it depends on what you want, appetite suppression or stimulation.
Also since it is also a inhibitor I would think the ghrp-6 is best, not the D-lys3.

----------


## Matt

Thanks lovbyts, exactly what i was looking for, great explanation.....

----------


## Swifto

In UK customs now, not long...

----------


## Userat204

Can't wait to see the log. 

I typically run Mod-Grf with a combination of ghrp2, ipam, and hex. 
Mod at 150mcg 3 times a day. 
Ghrp2 or Ipam at 200-500mcg 2 x a day and hex pwo 400mcg. 

Ghrp2 and ipam have been found to have a much higher saturation dose than previously thought, but at these doses for an extended period you will see a rise in prolactin and cortisol except with ipam there is no increase. 

Good luck with the peps. Keep in mind that you will likely experience some flushing, similar to niacin but much weaker, and with ghrp6 some experience gastrointestinal issues at first instead of increased hunger, likely due to gherlin.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I have been waiting for this as well. Interested to see how it goes.

----------


## Swifto

Right... 

Its on...

Just did my first shot of 100mcg of CJC-1295 and GHRP-6 PWO (chest). 30mins later my hands are currently slightly tingling. Its also getting worse...

I am around 213bs at 13-15% (estimate) 5"11. I am hoping to get the body fat down and increase an LBM if I can. 

Currently on 250mg Omna/Sust every 7 days. This will increase in 2-3 weeks to a fully loaded cycle. 

Never done anything GH related at all. No GH or peptides.

Current protocol is AM, PM and PWO on workout days. 100mcg of each 3x day. If my sides are bad, I will lower to 2x day, then increase if I need to.

Cardio 4x week, moderate intensity for 20-30mins.

Mon - Chest
Tues - Back
Wed - OFF
Thurs - Legs
Fri - Arms/shoulders

----------


## Swifto

Ps. 

Don't ask for pics, you'll know the answer.

----------


## Swifto

Day 2.

Did my shot this morning and didn't experience anything at all.

10mins ago I did my PWO shot of 100mcg of each CJC-1295/GHRP-6 and I have the flushing red feeling like I have just taken a viagra!

----------


## baseline_9

Looking forward to seeing what u get out of this

When does that tren start?

----------


## Swifto

> Looking forward to seeing what u get out of this
> 
> When does that tren start?


I stoped the Tren about 3 weeks back. It sent me mental and gave me acne. 

I will re-introduce with low dose Test Prop and either Anadrol or Winstrol in 3 or so weeks.

I ran the Omna/Tren for 3 weeks and it smashed me to pieces. I think my Test dose was too high. 

Tren will start at 50mg/EOD, not 100mg/EOD. Test at 350mg/wk, not 800mg/wk.

----------


## baseline_9

> I stoped the Tren about 3 weeks back. It sent me mental and gave me acne. 
> 
> I will re-introduce with low dose Test Prop and either Anadrol or Winstrol in 3 or so weeks.
> 
> I ran the Omna/Tren for 3 weeks and it smashed me to pieces. I think my Test dose was too high. 
> 
> Tren will start at 50mg/EOD, not 100mg/EOD. Test at 350mg/wk, not 800mg/wk.


Looks like your body just cant take the higher dosages. 800mg of test is hardly excessive, other than the sides did u respond well to the tren?


I have some Tren Ace that im planning on running before the summer, cant w8 to get back on...

----------


## Swifto

> Looks like your body just cant take the higher dosages. 800mg of test is hardly excessive, other than the sides did u respond well to the tren ?
> 
> 
> I have some Tren Ace that im planning on running before the summer, cant w8 to get back on...


I'm very sensitive to androgens as it is.

I couldn't sleep, got the agression but my body was changing in the mirror every day. Its a remarkable compound and I will run it again soon, but lower dose.

The worst is the acne. Something I have battled with for years. I'm on Accuatne now at 20mg/ED and will be for 4-6months. I shouldn't need to do another cycle of Accutane after that, it usually clears the skin for good, androgens or not. Never done a full cycle of it, so give it a go.

----------


## baseline_9

> I'm very sensitive to androgens as it is.
> 
> I couldn't sleep, got the agression but my body was changing in the mirror every day. Its a remarkable compound and I will run it again soon, but lower dose.
> 
> The worst is the acne. Something I have battled with for years. I'm on Accuatne now at 20mg/ED and will be for 4-6months. I shouldn't need to do another cycle of Accutane after that, it usually clears the skin for good, androgens or not. Never done a full cycle of it, so give it a go.


Maybe the GH and peptide route is the way for you then

----------


## Swifto

> Maybe the GH and peptide route is the way for you then


I hope so mate. 

This acne is nowhere near as bad as I had before, but training chest yesterday, a spot on my back burst and started bleeding. It went through my t-shirt and you could see if theough my really thin hoody. I just about hid it with the hood pulled over, but its f*cking embaressing and if it doesn't improve, I'm coming off of everything. Its the only thing that prevents me from certain compounds and higher doses.

In fact, I thought to myself yesterday after it happened, what the f*ck am I doing. I nearly gave it all up I swear. 

I can't take my top off its getting that bad again.

----------


## Phyll

Well bro the acne is still prob reminiscent from the tren , so hold on a bit longer. I will be following your log too... I am doing a pep-only cycle just like you (GHRP-6 and CJC-1295, 100mcg each). I have been on for almost three weeks now and not much has changed yet. I don't get many sides, sometimes don't feel anything at all. I do get hungry sometimes, but really no tingling and only a very mild flush _sometimes_. I know this is a long-term commitment, but I am not entirely sold on peps yet... Let's see how it goes for you. Good luck bro.

----------


## Cravenmorehead

I am currently running 100mcg mod and -2 3x daily I'm going to alternate weekly between -2 and imap just to compare the two compounds. My other compounds are 50mg anavar , 400mg test C, and 20mg exemestane. I just had platelet enriched plasma injected into both elbows to try and heal my medial tendonosis issues. I am considering lowering my test dose to 200 but apparently there have been some studies that show test doesn't interfere with collagen formation as is commonly believed. My goal is complete resolution of the elbow issues. I can still do all exercises except pullups and rows and curls. Any pressing motions are fine and my grip strength is recovering. The injuries occured with high load exercises on rings and bar muscle-ups.......make sure you build up slowly on these things as often our muscles are way ahead of tendons.
I am 55 yo
6'0" tall
195 lbs
8% BF

----------


## Cravenmorehead

> I hope so mate. 
> 
> This acne is nowhere near as bad as I had before, but training chest yesterday, a spot on my back burst and started bleeding. It went through my t-shirt and you could see if theough my really thin hoody. I just about hid it with the hood pulled over, but its f*cking embaressing and if it doesn't improve, I'm coming off of everything. Its the only thing that prevents me from certain compounds and higher doses.
> 
> In fact, I thought to myself yesterday after it happened, what the f*ck am I doing. I nearly gave it all up I swear. 
> 
> I can't take my top off its getting that bad again.


I did one week of tren and my wife blew a gasket with the way my back looked........plus the tren made me insane........you're not alone man!

----------


## Cravenmorehead

> Well bro the acne is still prob reminiscent from the tren, so hold on a bit longer. I will be following your log too... I am doing a pep-only cycle just like you (GHRP-6 and CJC-1295, 100mcg each). I have been on for almost three weeks now and not much has changed yet. I don't get many sides, sometimes don't feel anything at all. I do get hungry sometimes, but really no tingling and only a very mild flush _sometimes_. I know this is a long-term commitment, but I am not entirely sold on peps yet... Let's see how it goes for you. Good luck bro.


Who knows if we are really getting what is on the label. I always question peptides and ancillaries. It's a difficult game. I mean it's pretty easy to tell if your Test is gtg.......but the ancillaries.......you don't know until everything is screwed up.

----------


## Phyll

> Who knows if we are really getting what is on the label. I always question peptides and ancillaries. It's a difficult game. I mean it's pretty easy to tell if your Test is gtg.......but the ancillaries.......you don't know until everything is screwed up.


That's exactly my point. Sometimes I question whether this stuff is legit or dosed correctly.

----------


## Cravenmorehead

> That's exactly my point. Sometimes I question whether this stuff is legit or dosed correctly.


Difficult to know with the peptides and other stuff, eh? I guess we all need full labs to do analysis and or amino acid sequencers. Sad state of affairs.

In fact I might just get some Lilly HGH just to know I'm getting the real deal for this healing period.......hard to beat human grade US manufactured products. There's peace of mind knowing what you are injecting. After all the prions that cause mad cow disease are only 250ish amino acids long........would hate to be injecting an ultimately infectious protein.

----------


## Swifto

My hunger has also be elevated post shot. It takes about 1-2 hours, then it hits.

My diet is clean and I should be gaining a fair amount of LBM from the clean cals increase overtime.

----------


## Swifto

Not much change in scale weight.

The hunger is a good thing as it means I can eat much more. I'm getting so hungry post shot that I could eat a plate of anything. The added clean cals will almost certainly mean more LBM.

Nothing else to report.

----------


## Swifto

Just done my last shot of the day before bed.

The hunger is abnormal. I can eat anything and everything, which is good. My apetite is literally ridiculous 30mins after the shot. I do not get full.

----------


## Cravenmorehead

-6 gives hunger, elevated cortisol and prolactin I believe.

----------


## Swifto

I'm up 3lbs, probably water. I am starting to get increased pumps in the gym now. 

No side effects as of yet that are noticable. Sometimes I get the tingly hands post shot.

----------


## baseline_9

> Just done my last shot of the day before bed.
> 
> The hunger is abnormal. I can eat anything and everything, which is good. My apetite is literally ridiculous 30mins after the shot. I do not get full.


I would have to lock myself in the house with chicken breasts, white fish, brown rice and oats... otherwise I would be a fat fuk.... even more of a fat fuk than I already am  :Wink:

----------


## M302_Imola

> -6 gives hunger, *slightly elevated cortisol and prolactin (but still in the normal range)* I believe.


fixed in bold

----------


## Swifto

I feel like a f*cking pin cushion pinning 3x day I swear.

----------


## baseline_9

> I feel like a f*cking pin cushion pinning 3x day I swear.


You may as well throw in some Suspension and pin it IM....

Have u had b4 blood work done? U gonna do any during (I think I have already asked this)...

----------


## Swifto

> You may as well throw in some Suspension and pin it IM....
> 
> Have u had b4 blood work done? U gonna do any during (I think I have already asked this)...


I may get IGF-1, HGH done, I need to see if I can get it done through my doctor.

He's being an arsehold right now and has limited me to BW 4x per year, which isnt too bad, but doesn't usually include IGF-1 or HGH...

Still on low dose Sust, not ramped yet, I'm getting itchy feet already though. Will ramp soon, probably get BW done prior to check all is in order before the blast commences.

----------


## Swifto

> You may as well throw in some Suspension and pin it IM....
> 
> Have u had b4 blood work done? U gonna do any during (I think I have already asked this)...


I may get IGF-1, HGH done, I need to see if I can get it done through my doctor.

He's being an arsehold right now and has limited me to BW 4x per year, which isnt too bad, but doesn't usually include IGF-1 or HGH...

Still on low dose Sust, not ramped yet, I'm getting itchy feet already though. Will ramp soon, probably get BW done prior to check all is in order before the blast commences.

----------


## baseline_9

> I may get IGF-1, HGH done, I need to see if I can get it done through my doctor.
> 
> He's being an arsehold right now and has limited me to BW 4x per year, which isnt too bad, but doesn't usually include IGF-1 or HGH...
> 
> Still on low dose Sust, not ramped yet, I'm getting itchy feet already though. Will ramp soon, probably get BW done prior to check all is in order before the blast commences.


Me and Matt go to a guy in manchester.... It may be worth talking to him and asking if he does it... I know its a long way but if ever your in the area you could drop in

I know he did standard BW for us which covered all the basics... I asked about getting T3 checked and he said he could If i really wanted but it costs more (T3 check with regards to tren suppressing it, if at all)... Maybe he will check..

PM me if u want his details

----------


## Matt

> Me and Matt go to a guy in manchester.... It may be worth talking to him and asking if he does it... I know its a long way but if ever your in the area you could drop in
> 
> I know he did standard BW for us which covered all the basics... I asked about getting T3 checked and he said he could If i really wanted but it costs more (T3 check with regards to tren suppressing it, if at all)... Maybe he will check..
> 
> PM me if u want his details


The last time i spoke to Gary he did say he can test for just about anything, so it would be worth it for Swifto if he doesn't mind traveling to sunny Manchester....

Im glad to hear the increased hunger with the 6, as soon as i have the money i will be buying it...

----------


## lovbyts

> I feel like a f*cking pin cushion pinning 3x day I swear.


LOL, I cant wait. I'm only up to 2x a day now due to mostly schedule but I'm also doing hrt 2x a week and Alflutops eod trying to heal up a bad shoulder and starting HCG soon so I feel your pain. I should be pinning 6x on some days soon.  :Frown: 

BTW I'm hungry about 10 minutes after pinning also even if I ate recently.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I feel like a f*cking pin cushion pinning 3x day I swear.


Tell me about it! I have gone up to pinning the peps 5x per day before, that $hit gets old quick! Pair that w/ prop and tren A and you literally are a walking pin cushion!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> I may get IGF-1, HGH done, I need to see if I can get it done through my doctor.
> 
> He's being an arsehold right now and has limited me to BW 4x per year, which isnt too bad, but doesn't usually include IGF-1 or HGH...
> 
> Still on low dose Sust, not ramped yet, I'm getting itchy feet already though. Will ramp soon, probably get BW done prior to check all is in order before the blast commences.


Do you guys not have any of the online blood testing companies like we have over here? I had my blood checked enough times last year that Direct Labs sent me a Christmas card and a 2012 planner/calender. LOL.

----------


## Swifto

> LOL, I cant wait. I'm only up to 2x a day now due to mostly schedule but I'm also doing hrt 2x a week and Alflutops eod trying to heal up a bad shoulder and starting HCG soon so I feel your pain. I should be pinning 6x on some days soon. 
> 
> BTW I'm hungry about 10 minutes after pinning also even if I ate recently.


Its actually getting hard to not eat for 25-30mins after pinning.

Do we know how much eating carbs/fats affects the GH pulse if I were to eat? Its almost unbearable.

I literally pinned 15mins ago and I could eat a f*cking horse. Lucky I've got a shit load of lambs liver and rib eye steak lined up in a minute!

----------


## OnTheSauce

rib eye. nom nom nom

----------


## Phyll

I don't get the hunger side nearly as often or as strong as before bro. It's been 3 weeks for me now, so maybe it'll be the same for you.

----------


## baseline_9

> Its actually getting hard to not eat for 25-30mins after pinning.
> 
> Do we know how much eating carbs/fats affects the GH pulse if I were to eat? Its almost unbearable.
> 
> I literally pinned 15mins ago and I could eat a f*cking horse.* Lucky I've got a shit load of lambs liver and rib eye steak lined up in a minute!*


My man!!!

Ribeye is the number 1 cut...

Where do u get your steak from... Got a little gem with regards to the best ribeye you will ever taste... (sainsburys 'taste the difference' in the black vac pack)


Honestly I have ate a lot of steak.. Different breeds, different ageing methods, I have even aged my own rib of beef for 6 weeks at home. But that stuff OFF THE SHELF at sainsburys is top nosh

----------


## Swifto

> My man!!!
> 
> Ribeye is the number 1 cut...
> 
> Where do u get your steak from... Got a little gem with regards to the best ribeye you will ever taste... (sainsburys 'taste the difference' in the black vac pack)
> 
> 
> Honestly I have ate a lot of steak.. Different breeds, different ageing methods, I have even aged my own rib of beef for 6 weeks at home. But that stuff OFF THE SHELF at sainsburys is top nosh


Straight from the butchers (farm) mate. I also get my egg's fresh as there is a woman that keep chickens close to me. Bollocks to the one's in the supermarket (eggs). The yolk is so much more yellow than even the most fresh organc eggs found in the supermarkets.

I get all my cuts from a farm near me. 

Raw milk I have to order. I've been hitting organic pasterurised whole milk recently and I havent noticed a great deal of difference.

I will try the packaged one from sainsbury's next week as I have a good supply at present.

I often eat lambs liver and hearts. Full of iron and lean protein.

----------


## Swifto

If your a steak man...

Go to Gaucho Grill in London.

Best Argentinian steak you will eat in this country I promise you.

----------


## baseline_9

> If your a steak man...
> 
> Go to Gaucho Grill in London.
> 
> Best Argentinian steak you will eat in this country I promise you.


I will go if im ever down south...

----------


## baseline_9

> Straight from the butchers (farm) mate. I also get my egg's fresh as there is a woman that keep chickens close to me. Bollocks to the one's in the supermarket (eggs). The yolk is so much more yellow than even the most fresh organc eggs found in the supermarkets.
> 
> I get all my cuts from a farm near me. 
> 
> Raw milk I have to order. I've been hitting organic pasterurised whole milk recently and I havent noticed a great deal of difference.
> 
> I will try the packaged one from sainsbury's next week as I have a good supply at present.
> 
> I often eat lambs liver and hearts. Full of iron and lean protein.


Sounds like u have a good thing there...

My m8 gets me some fresh eggs off a farm every now and again, bright orange yolkes as you say... Better than even the best ones at the supermarket

When me and the GF get a house together next year were planning on keeping chickens in the garden.... Maybe about 4... Usually lay and egg or 2 a day each depending on the breed.


I havnt eaten any liver or offal for ages... I do however have 5lbs of chicken livers in the freezer that I was supposed to make into pate to give out at xmass... Never happened LOL 4got I had em.

----------


## lovbyts

> Its actually getting hard to not eat for 25-30mins after pinning.
> 
> Do we know how much eating carbs/fats affects the GH pulse if I were to eat? Its almost unbearable.
> 
> I literally pinned 15mins ago and I could eat a f*cking horse. Lucky I've got a shit load of lambs liver and rib eye steak lined up in a minute!



From what I understand and have read 
Its not the same as pinning ugh and being affected by protein or carbs but I'm sure it doesn't hurt to wait a while.

----------


## Twolf20

I'm prescribed Sermorelin, GHRP-2, and GHRP-6. Initially the dose they gave me was INCREDIBLY high, like 600mcgs of the ghrp but only 200mcgs of the Sermorelin per day. Upon realizing this I altered the dosage to 300mcgs of each per day (dropped the ghrp-6 altogether) and saw really great results about 3 months in. Leaner, stronger, and my bad shoulder stopped aching like it used to. I could not run Arimadex because my joints would ache but since starting these peptides I've been good to go. It's different than aas, as in no instant gratification....but I've found the results to be more permanent. Cheers and good luck.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Its actually getting hard to not eat for 25-30mins after pinning.
> 
> Do we know how much eating carbs/fats affects the GH pulse if I were to eat? Its almost unbearable.
> 
> I literally pinned 15mins ago and I could eat a f*cking horse. Lucky I've got a shit load of lambs liver and rib eye steak lined up in a minute!


Swifto If you can't fight the urge to have carbs/fats for 25-30 mins post injection then at least wait 20 mins. As I'm sure you know, protein immediately after pinning is fine (as long as it has very little to no carbs/fats). You can also choke down some BCAA's (sugar free) immediately after pinning, as this might help you reach the 25 min mark.

----------


## Swifto

Day 10...

Things to note so far.

I'm looking a lot more full. Its probably water retention (hence the weight gain), but I dont look puffy, bloated like I do on high dose Test, I look more crisp and vascular.

The hot flushing feeling seem to vanish after 5 or so minutes, but I feel like I've popped a viagra for a short while, I'm also going red in the face and across the chest. 

The hunger is still outrageous. The added hunger and ability to sink just about any size meal is really something you need to experience. It hard to explain, but if I am full, I cam literally eat again in minutes.

I am sleeping a lot better. I struggle to sleep a lot anyhow and am sleeping far deeper. Although this is good, I'm finding it harder to get out of bed!

No chang in strength and still up the same amount of weight, but I dont look nearly as bloated as I usually do on steroids (even when using an AI). I feel like I dont need anything else in the way of anabolic support right now. Currently on 250mg/wk Sust, was on one shot every 9 days, now 7. I dont need to add anything else thus far.

I am noticing a difference, for sure.

----------


## baseline_9

> Day 10...
> 
> Things to note so far.
> 
> I'm looking a lot more full. Its probably water retention (hence the weight gain), but I dont look puffy, bloated like I do on high dose Test, I look more crisp and vascular.
> 
> The hot flushing feeling seem to vanish after 5 or so minutes, but I feel like I've popped a viagra for a short while, I'm also going red in the face and across the chest. 
> 
> The hunger is still outrageous. The added hunger and ability to sink just about any size meal is really something you need to experience. It hard to explain, but if I am full, I cam literally eat again in minutes.
> ...


Sound good bro.... I'm more interested now

----------


## Swifto

Day 15...

The sleeping is really noticable, I'm sleeping very well now and deep, but it makes it harder to get out of bed!

Tingly hands has gone but the flushing feeling is still evident, but not every shot. My body is probably getting used to it.

Hunger is still unreal.

Weight is the same, still up a few lbs and looking leaner all round. I imagine the body fat reduction really comes into play just like synthetic GH in months. I have reduced carbs slightly, so I'm holding the same weight on less cals.

Strength is the same.

----------


## StrongBBer427

Im going to be doing the same stack ( well just the peptides). Reading this and alot of your other posts have helped alot but im a little confused.

I have a 1ml insulin pin.. if its 5mg of ghrp-6 and 2ml BAC 100mcgs would only be to the 2nd tick? that seems like hardly anything? its not even halfway up to the 10 unit mark. Am i missing something here? Thanks!

----------


## Swifto

Day 18...

Just decided to do a large shot for the hell of it and I have an enormous flushing feeling, no tingling, just flushing and redness.

I'm still looking lean and up another lb. I'm almost looking the best I have looked right now, but I put that down to mostly good training and a very clean diet, butt hese peptides are giving me an edge I think. If this is what GH is like, its a magical formula. 

I have a feeling after this peptide run, I'm hitting the real macoy.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Im going to be doing the same stack ( well just the peptides). Reading this and alot of your other posts have helped alot but im a little confused.
> 
> I have a 1ml insulin pin.. if its 5mg of ghrp-6 and 2ml BAC 100mcgs would only be to the 2nd tick? that seems like hardly anything? its not even halfway up to the 10 unit mark. Am i missing something here? Thanks!


2mg = 1ml bac water, draw out 5 ticks = 100mcg
5mg = 2.5ml bac water, draw out 5 ticks = 100mcg

*Note: The above reconstitution method and pin extraction is only valid for 1/2cc slin pins.*




> Day 18...
> 
> Just decided to do a large shot for the hell of it and I have an enormous flushing feeling, no tingling, just flushing and redness.
> 
> I'm still looking lean and up another lb. I'm almost looking the best I have looked right now, but I put that down to mostly good training and a very clean diet, butt hese peptides are giving me an edge I think. If this is what GH is like, its a magical formula. 
> 
> I have a feeling after this peptide run, I'm hitting the real macoy.


Good to hear Swifto...after this peptide run you should look into running the peptides + GH

----------


## OnTheSauce

> 2mg = 1ml bac water, draw out 5 ticks = 100mcg
> 5mg = 2.5ml bac water, draw out 5 ticks = 100mcg


he has 1cc syringes. not .5cc

----------


## StrongBBer427

> he has 1cc syringes. not .5cc


Right. And only add 1ml to 2mg?

----------


## Overdoze

> he has 1cc syringes. not .5cc


Imola told the 1cc usage. Or not?

I have 1cc syringes. I will use his dosage (5 ticks=100mcg). 

100mcg/5000mcg x 2.5ml=0.05ml (5 tick)---->100mcg ghrp
100mcg/2000mcg x 1ml =0.05ml (5 tick)---->100mcg cjc

----------


## M302_Imola

> he has 1cc syringes. not .5cc


Good catch...not sure why anyone would use 1cc instead of 1/2cc when pinning peptides




> Right. And only add 1ml to 2mg?


Yes this will not change only how many ticks you draw up depending upon if you're using a 1/2 or 1cc slin pin




> Imola told the 1cc usage. Or not?
> 
> I have 1cc syringes. I will use his dosage (5 ticks=100mcg). 
> 
> 100mcg/5000mcg x 2.5ml=0.05ml (5 tick)---->100mcg ghrp
> 100mcg/2000mcg x 1ml =0.05ml (5 tick)---->100mcg cjc


I only use 1/2cc slin pins so maybe someone else can set you straight on how many ticks you need to draw up to equal 100mcg using this reconstitution method.

----------


## Overdoze

> Good catch...not sure why anyone would use 1cc instead of 1/2cc when pinning peptides
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will not change only how many ticks you draw up depending upon if you're using a 1/2 or 1cc slin pin
> 
> 
> 
> I only use 1/2cc slin pins so maybe someone else can set you straight on how many ticks you need to draw up to equal 100mcg using this reconstitution method.


I think no difference between the 1cc and the 1/2cc syringes. The milliliter fractions are same. If I need 0.05ml I have to draw to the 5th tick on the syringes (1cc syringes).

Am I right? 

Sorry, but I want sure before I start the peptides.
Im already ordered 100 piece 1cc syringes...

----------


## ajordana

swifto, would you say this combo would be worth it to run for the last couple months of my bulk?

----------


## M302_Imola

> I think no difference between the 1cc and the 1/2cc syringes. The milliliter fractions are same. If I need 0.05ml I have to draw to the 5th tick on the syringes (1cc syringes).
> 
> Am I right? 
> 
> Sorry, but I want sure before I start the peptides.
> Im already ordered 100 piece 1cc syringes...


How you reconstitute the peptide will not change but drawing out the peptide into the slin pin might be different. I know on my 1/2cc slin pins I draw out to the 5 (which is the 5th line/tick). I don't think the 5 is listed on the 1cc pins as increments of 10 are used so just draw up to 1/2 the 10 mark and this should equal 100mcg.

----------


## Flier

> Day 18...
> 
> Just decided to do a large shot for the hell of it and I have an enormous flushing feeling, no tingling, just flushing and redness.
> 
> I'm still looking lean and up another lb. I'm almost looking the best I have looked right now, but I put that down to mostly good training and a very clean diet, butt hese peptides are giving me an edge I think. If this is what GH is like, its a magical formula. 
> 
> I have a feeling after this peptide run, *I'm hitting the real macoy*.


By that I assume u mean injectable HGH.
Sounds like the peptides work a lot faster than the HGH. Is this true?
Is he main reason you and others use GHRH instead of HGH the cost?
Dude, sorry to hear about your acne again, hope you will eventually get it under control.

----------


## Overdoze

> How you reconstitute the peptide will not change but drawing out the peptide into the slin pin might be different. I know on my 1/2cc slin pins I draw out to the 5 (which is the 5th line/tick). I don't think the 5 is listed on the 1cc pins as increments of 10 are used so just draw up to 1/2 the 10 mark and this should equal 100mcg.




Thanks dude!

I make sure. On the 1cc syringes every tick mark equal with two tick mark on the 1/2 syringes. So, If I add 2ml BW to the 5mg GHRP, I need draw until the second tick mark.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Day 18...
> 
> Just decided to do a large shot for the hell of it and I have an enormous flushing feeling, no tingling, just flushing and redness.
> 
> I'm still looking lean and up another lb. I'm almost looking the best I have looked right now, but I put that down to mostly good training and a very clean diet, butt hese peptides are giving me an edge I think. If this is what GH is like, its a magical formula. 
> 
> I have a feeling after this peptide run, I'm hitting the real macoy.



glad that you are success only after 18 days. looks like you are putting in the work and it is paying off. do you feel overall, 'healthier' now since you have been on peptides? do you feel like this could help heal injuries faster? always respected your input and knowledge on things. cheers

----------


## OnTheSauce

ive only been on 14 days and im leaner than 2 weeks ago and the same weight. I'm on pct as well so this is great for me. been doing 400mcg a day. 100mcg when i wake up, 100mcg after workout, and 200mcg before bed. I don't feel much different, but can definitely tell I am leaner and at the same bodyweight.

----------


## M302_Imola

> ive only been on 14 days and im leaner than 2 weeks ago and the same weight. I'm on pct as well so this is great for me. *been doing 400mcg a day*. 100mcg when i wake up, 100mcg after workout, and 200mcg before bed. I don't feel much different, but can definitely tell I am leaner and at the same bodyweight.


400mcg of what? I assume you are talking about one of the GHRP's and hope you are pairing this w/ a GHRH (mod grf or CJC-1295 no DAC). To do a GHRP without a GHRH would be a waste of money IMO, since the two work synergetically together to give you a much higher/longer spike in GH.

----------


## DanB

Bump

Any updates for us?

----------


## Swifto

Day 26...
*
I've experimented a bit and done some fairly high doses of each now. Around 250mcg CJC and 300mcg GHRP-6. I tried this a few days ago just once and my right hand (only the underside of it) begins to get numb when its not down the side of my body (blood drained). Is that normal from GH/peptide use? It feels like I've leant on it for a long time when asleep and has been like it since the large shot. During the time after the large shots, I've gone back to injected 3x day with 100mcg of each...*

Weight is the same, but I'm looking more vascular and full. 

Strength is up now noticably. I've done a few shots of Winstrol Depot to tests the pain at varuous sites and its fine, so I'm styaing at 50mg/EOD, done 4 shots in all now.

Sleep is still deep and dreams are very real. I am lethergic slightly now as the sleep is so deep and it makes it harder to wake, but I'm getting a good 7 or so hours now, non-stop.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Day 26...
> *
> I've experimented a bit and done some fairly high doses of each now. Around 250mcg CJC and 300mcg GHRP-6. I tried this a few days ago just once and my right hand (only the underside of it) begins to get numb when its not down the side of my body (blood drained). Is that normal from GH/peptide use? It feels like I've leant on it for a long time when asleep and has been like it since the large shot. During the time after the large shots, I've gone back to injected 3x day with 100mcg of each...*
> 
> Weight is the same, but I'm looking more vascular and full. 
> 
> Strength is up now noticably. I've done a few shots of Winstrol Depot to tests the pain at varuous sites and its fine, so I'm styaing at 50mg/EOD, done 4 shots in all now.
> 
> Sleep is still deep and dreams are very real. I am lethergic slightly now as the sleep is so deep and it makes it harder to wake, but I'm getting a good 7 or so hours now, non-stop.


Sounds like normal GH/peptide sides with that high of dosages. So you're liking the winstrol thus far (I know it's early)? Is it oil or water based? I've never done winny injectable but I've heard the water based hurts like a bitch! Can you tell if the winny is already drying you out?

----------


## Overdoze

Hey Swifto!

What's up?

----------


## Swifto

Day 34....

I have realised why my left hand was going numb.... It was the peptides and becuase dipshit over here (me), only mixed 1ml in my 5mg GHRP-6. So my dose was doubled to 200mcg 3x day with CJC-1295 at 100mcg. Without upping the CJC-1295, I have experienced the hand numbness, some may find that interesting...

I am actually looking the best I have ever looked in the mirror today and I'm almost certain its becuase of the peptides. I am on 250mg Omna or Sust per week, which is a low dose just higher than HRT and also 50mg Winstrol Depot every other day (low dose again). Strength is also up in all area's. Trained back today and although I have been feeling lethargic recently, my strength is up. This is proabbly due to the peptides and now added Winstrol.

Just over a month in and I'm liking these peptides a lot. I'm going to br running them for atleast another 2 months at the same dose, so we will see how I progress over time...

The body fat reduction has already started IMO, but i have also dropped carbs slightly and am almost at my heaviest and looking leaner. Sust+Winstrol wont have accomplished that from my past experience.

Side...

Hand numbness, but only left hand. I have it now as I type.

Deeper sleeping and lethargic when waking. I'm usually straight out of bed.

I am getting itchy spots where I am injecting (abdomen), so have changed up to glutes and quads (subq).

----------


## Chuckdiesel

I'll have to agree with ya swifto...I love the hell out of these peptides! Im running mod grf 1-29 and ghrp 6 at about 65% of my body weight in mcg and have been for about a month now and can say im experiencing the same as you are...minus the left hand numbness lol. My right hand gets all tingly though. I was inj sub q for the first 3 weeks and this last week I switched to intramuscular and I would have to strongly recommend that route of administration. I couldn't say for sure if its more beneficial, but I can say my sides come on faster and much stronger that way. In about 3 weeks or so im gonna add some test to the mix and I so cant wait!

----------


## Swifto

> I'll have to agree with ya swifto...I love the hell out of these peptides! Im running mod grf 1-29 and ghrp 6 at about 65% of my body weight in mcg and have been for about a month now and can say im experiencing the same as you are...minus the left hand numbness lol. My right hand gets all tingly though. I was inj sub q for the first 3 weeks and this last week I switched to intramuscular and I would have to strongly recommend that route of administration. I couldn't say for sure if its more beneficial, but I can say my sides come on faster and much stronger that way. In about 3 weeks or so im gonna add some test to the mix and I so cant wait!


I'm going to give IM a go for a few days.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I'll have to agree with ya swifto...I love the hell out of these peptides! Im running mod grf 1-29 and ghrp 6 at about 65% of my body weight in mcg and have been for about a month now and can say im experiencing the same as you are...minus the left hand numbness lol. My right hand gets all tingly though. I was inj sub q for the first 3 weeks and this last week I switched to intramuscular and I would have to strongly recommend that route of administration. I couldn't say for sure if its more beneficial, but I can say my sides come on faster and much stronger that way. In about 3 weeks or so im gonna add some test to the mix and I so cant wait!


Interesting...from my research clearing time of GH shouldn't change w/ either injection method (subq or IM). That being said if subq is irritating the point of injection then I see nothing wrong w/ IM injections, but I don't think it will effect the endogenous GH spike or clearing time.

----------


## Overdoze

Sounds are good, keep the way!

----------


## Chuckdiesel

> Interesting...from my research clearing time of GH shouldn't change w/ either injection method (subq or IM). That being said if subq is irritating the point of injection then I see nothing wrong w/ IM injections, but I don't think it will effect the endogenous GH spike or clearing time.


Very true as that is what I've read and researched myself, the only difference I see, both from text and personal experience, is that the GH spike sets in faster through IM opposed to sub q...I've read going IV sets in even quicker, bit I wouldn't dare put a pin my vein to inject...no joke lol. I recommend trying it swifto and document your experience to either make or break my case lol

----------


## Chuckdiesel

> Interesting...from my research clearing time of GH shouldn't change w/ either injection method (subq or IM). That being said if subq is irritating the point of injection then I see nothing wrong w/ IM injections, but I don't think it will effect the endogenous GH spike or clearing time.


In humans, a dose of 1.5mcg/kg (150mcg for a 100kg male) of GHRP-2 or GHRP-6 when combined with a modified GRF 1-29 of equal dosage creates a three-hour pulse of GH

that is double the amplitude of an 8 IU synthetic (e.coli derived) growth hormone dose.[4] IV, intramuscular and subcutaneous routes lead to different onset times but roughly

similar peaks and declines. Due to ease of synthesis (as opposed to the complicated process of creating GH from e. coli), safety, and lower cost, modified GRF 1-29 together

with GHRP-2, GHRP- 6 or the newer Ipamorelin, taken as part of comprehensive therapy may supplant conventional exogenous GH therapy. 

Here is a little bit of text that I read that started my research into different administration routes...im hoping the IM route is treating ya well swifto! Though I find there still is a little bit of irritation when inj into the muscle and I'll get a little red bump. Its not really itchy but you can feel the slight irritation.

----------


## Anabolicdoode

Loving your log swifto keep up the good work! let us know what you thought of the IM injection in a few days! I'll be doing the same peps soon and can't wait! Good job mate!

----------


## reporich

Very interesting log!

----------


## M302_Imola

> In humans, a dose of 1.5mcg/kg (150mcg for a 100kg male) of GHRP-2 or GHRP-6 when combined with a modified GRF 1-29 of equal dosage creates a three-hour pulse of GH
> 
> that is double the amplitude of an 8 IU synthetic (e.coli derived) growth hormone dose.[4] IV, intramuscular and subcutaneous routes lead to different onset times but roughly
> 
> similar peaks and declines. Due to ease of synthesis (as opposed to the complicated process of creating GH from e. coli), safety, and lower cost, modified GRF 1-29 together
> 
> with GHRP-2, GHRP- 6 or the newer Ipamorelin, taken as part of comprehensive therapy may supplant conventional exogenous GH therapy. 
> 
> Here is a little bit of text that I read that started my research into different administration routes...im hoping the IM route is treating ya well swifto! Though I find there still is a little bit of irritation when inj into the muscle and I'll get a little red bump. Its not really itchy but you can feel the slight irritation.


Interesting...thanks for posting that!

----------


## Swifto

> I'm going to give IM a go for a few days.


Just did my first IM shot and f*ck me, I'm bright red! I did do fair dose of about 150mcg of each CJC and GHRP-6, but its given me the flushing feeling faster. Will report back if I get anything else (hand numbness) in the next few hours.

I dont actually like doing IM shots with water based meds, the chances of infection are higher and because of scar tissue. Sub-q is pretty quick and easy to do. I'm also doing IM shots EOD at present, with Winstrol and Test Prop.

----------


## Dukkit

Peptides are the shit. 

I have stated many times that they helped me to reach my biggest, strongest and leanest when I ran them. 

The increased hunger aspect is amazing. (Note- Do not drink alcohol within a short time frame of shooting GHRP, unless you want to eat everything you see.)

Helped heal some injuries, though it didnt help me sleep due to running Tren . 

IM shots were my fav. Felt the pulse/sides quicker. Especially PWO. 

Leaned out quick even though I was bulking and taking in near 5000 cals. (Tren helped but Peptides def made a difference)

Glad to see you decided to run them Swifto. Ill be watching this log. Good luck!

----------


## Swifto

> Peptides are the shit. 
> 
> I have stated many times that they helped me to reach my biggest, strongest and leanest when I ran them. 
> 
> The increased hunger aspect is amazing. (Note- Do not drink alcohol within a short time frame of shooting GHRP, unless you want to eat everything you see.)
> 
> Helped heal some injuries, though it didnt help me sleep due to running Tren . 
> 
> IM shots were my fav. Felt the pulse/sides quicker. Especially PWO. 
> ...


I'm enjoying them so far and if anyone tells you their shit, they didnt use legit peptides, or just haven't run them and are going on what others have said (probably used bunk products). 

I like them from the limited time I have been using them.

----------


## Swifto

Just did another IM shot (pre-bed), same again. I flush to much I actuallt start sweating on my forehead.

I will carry on IM shots and then up date this with body weight etc... At the end of the week.

----------


## 956Vette

> Just did another IM shot (pre-bed), same again. I flush to much I actuallt start sweating on my forehead.
> 
> I will carry on IM shots and then up date this with body weight etc... At the end of the week.


Dont do this to yourself Swifto - subq! Why IM?

----------


## lovbyts

I'm thinking if it kicks in that quick and that strong then it may have a lot shorter half life so even at 3x a day you may only be getting 1hr or so out of each shot. Just a theory.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Just did my first IM shot and f*ck me, I'm bright red! I did do fair dose of about 150mcg of each CJC and GHRP-6, but its given me the flushing feeling faster. Will report back if I get anything else (hand numbness) in the next few hours.
> 
> I dont actually like doing IM shots with water based meds, the chances of infection are higher and because of scar tissue. Sub-q is pretty quick and easy to do. I'm also doing IM shots EOD at present, with Winstrol and Test Prop.


How are you liking the winstrol depot? How does it compare to oral winny?

----------


## Dukkit

> I'm thinking if it kicks in that quick and that strong then it may have a lot shorter half life so even at 3x a day you may only be getting 1hr or so out of each shot. Just a theory.


Which means technically he could shoot more often and get more GH pulses. 

I know a lot of fellas who shoot peptides every 3 hours. Thats about as long as it takes for your Gh to re-up and for it to be able to fully pulse again.

----------


## DanB

has anybody seen any of theorys that say a 5x day dose protocol will raise baseline gh and give virtually same effect as hgh, I cant remember if there is studys to back it up or its just theory, I'll have a look . . . .

----------


## DanB

dukkit to your mates who dose like that keep doing it week in week out or do they do it in bursts because dat reckons you cant run this for prolonged periods?

----------


## Swifto

> Dont do this to yourself Swifto - subq! Why IM?


I'm actually not going to bother anymore, I'm pretty sure it makes my heart rate increase a fair bit too. I literally go red all over my face and chest like a rash, cant be healthy.

I'll stick with sub-q. 

IM shots may be worthwhile PWO when nutrient uptake is increased post exercise...

I may try an sub-q shot and take BP, then do it again with an IM shot, just to see how it compares to baseline levels (if it changes at all).

----------


## Swifto

> How are you liking the winstrol depot? How does it compare to oral winny?


Winstrol Depot = Injectable winstrol. Its painless to inject I have found (not sore afterwards) and sometimes I mix the shot with oil and its less painless.

There is around a 17-20% difference in nitrogen retention when comparing depot vs. oral, depot being more effective. 50mg/EOD depot is enough for me.

----------


## Swifto

I did 100mcg of CJC-1295 and GHRP-6 about 1hour ago, then ate some tinned pineapple and some chicken breasts (around 70g CHO 70g PRO), just took my BP and its 127/52. Which is about right for me, if anything, its ever so slightly elevated. Usually, I'm about 115-120/50. Thats difference is probably the tightness of the strap if I'm honest.

----------


## DanB

> has anybody seen any of theorys that say a 5x day dose protocol will raise baseline gh and give virtually same effect as hgh, I cant remember if there is studys to back it up or its just theory, I'll have a look . . . .


just theory no studys, but I see a couple here have tried it. . . .

----------


## M302_Imola

> Winstrol Depot = Injectable winstrol. Its painless to inject I have found (not sore afterwards) and sometimes I mix the shot with oil and its less painless.
> 
> There is around a 17-20% difference in nitrogen retention when comparing depot vs. oral, depot being more effective. 50mg/EOD depot is enough for me.


Thanks for breakdown, yes I know winstrol depot = injectable winstrol. I'm assuming your injectable winstrol is water based? That's great it's not causing much discomfort around injection site as I've heard it can sting like a bitch. My source has oil based injectable winstrol which I thought about giving a go next cycle...figured the oil based would be less painful. So 17-20% more nitrogen retention with injectable...thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for. So when you run oral you probably run around 80-100mg ED?

----------


## Anabolicdoode

> Just did another IM shot (pre-bed), same again. I flush to much I actuallt start sweating on my forehead.
> 
> I will carry on IM shots and then up date this with body weight etc... At the end of the week.


When you were doing your IM shot were you doing different site injections, or same place as your subq?

----------


## Swifto

> When you were doing your IM shot were you doing different site injections, or same place as your subq?


I've done probably three IM (2 delts, 1 quads).

I'm back on sub-q.

New up date tomorrow.

----------


## Overdoze

> I've done probably three IM (2 delts, 1 quads).
> 
> I'm back on sub-q.
> 
> New up date tomorrow.


bump

----------


## Swifto

I will up date this tomorrow...

----------


## Wonder_Juice

> new up date tomorrow.


:d :d :d

----------


## Swifto

Sorry for the late update.

I'm currently around 220lbs and leaner than I have ever been and I'm almost 100% sure it due to the peptides. My overall cals havent changed a great deal, although I have reduced carbs ever so slightly. I am looking full and lean.

I have added Winstrol for a few weeks now which has added to the effect, but only 50mg/EOD injectable. Currently waiting on some Mast Prop that I may add, or wait till the weather imporves in the UK, but it will be at a very small dose again, 50-75mg/EOD and also Sust 250mg every 7 days. I have run cycles like this before but the added benifit of the peptides is definitely apparent.

Sleeping is still deep. I find if I go higher on the pre-bed dosing when I wake in the AM my hands are numb. Really feel the added GH release over the night with the higher dose in the AM. 

Sides are still itching at the site, I'm not sure this can be avoided. Just dont itch them!

Strength is also up, I'm hitting weights I havent done before, but my body dose LOVE Winstrol.

Will update again at the end of the week...

----------


## OnTheSauce

good stuff man. Ive been doing all IM shots for about 3 weeks now. biceps, triceps, delts rotating with sub q occasionally.

----------


## ironbeck

why/// why// did this thread stop? it was like reading a real life thriller and some one tore the book out of my hand! very interesting and love to learn new things for improvements
.

----------


## Swifto

> good stuff man. Ive been doing all IM shots for about 3 weeks now. biceps, triceps, delts rotating with sub q occasionally.


I cant do the IM shots as my head feels like its going to pop off.

I'm really noticing the fat loss now. My diet (admitedly) hasnt been excellent recently and I am still looking good.

Strength is up on all lifts, pumps are more intense.

The sleeping has warn off a little now, I'm more energetic, rather than tired.

Susto 250mg/wk, 50mg/EOD Winstrol (inj) and 100mcg 2x day, AM and pre-bed is what I'm on now and havent looked better. It has to be the peptides as I have been on far heavier cycles than this. 

I'm getting BW done next week so will be intresting to see whats going on inside.

I will update this more often, apologies for not being so on the ball with it, I have not been online an awful lot recently.  :Smilie:

----------


## lovbyts

> *I cant do the IM shots as my head feels like its going to pop off.*
> 
> I'm really noticing the fat loss now. My diet (admitedly) hasnt been excellent recently and I am still looking good.
> 
> Strength is up on all lifts, pumps are more intense.
> 
> The sleeping has warn off a little now, I'm more energetic, rather than tired.
> 
> Susto 250mg/wk, 50mg/EOD Winstrol (inj) and 100mcg 2x day, AM and pre-bed is what I'm on now and havent looked better. It has to be the peptides as I have been on far heavier cycles than this. 
> ...




Are you using the brand you had pictured originally? When I ran out of the OTHER brand I was using and started the same one you had pictured I noticed the hot flushing stopped even if I use quite a bit more of the CJG. Make me a little suspect of it's quality.

----------


## S&S_ShovelHead

Really interested in BW.

----------


## Swifto

> Are you using the brand you had pictured originally? When I ran out of the OTHER brand I was using and started the same one you had pictured I noticed the hot flushing stopped even if I use quite a bit more of the CJG. Make me a little suspect of it's quality.


I'm using the same brand I had pictured and the flushing has not been as pronounced recently, but still happens every do often (not always even from the same bottle).

----------


## Swifto

Just did an IM shot again, larger one of 150mcg of each CJC/GHRP-6 and its blown my head off again.

Flushed and sweating 1minute after injected.

Go hard of go home.  :Wink:

----------


## lovbyts

Interesting. Maybe I need to try the IM, I have only been doing SQ but the difference was immediate after changing brands. I started with an OLD bottle of original CJC straight from the manufacture years ago before it was even discussed on here much and I also got the same flushing/hot feeling even with a small amount. I use to use it combined with my prescription HGH I was getting in the thoughts it would prolong the half life also.

----------


## 956Vette

> Interesting. Maybe I need to try the IM, I have only been doing SQ....


Please continue with subcutaneous injection - best advice to swifto is to quit IM - not worthwhile imho

----------


## Swifto

> Please continue with subcutaneous injection - best advice to swifto is to quit IM - not worthwhile imho


I will mate.  :Smilie:

----------


## yannick35

Swifto can peptides be used combined with GH to repair ligaments, or do add to a rehab program? thanks

----------


## Swifto

> Swifto can peptides be used combined with GH to repair ligaments, or do add to a rehab program? thanks


Yes, peptideds can work along side synthetic GH, but I have no experience in that.

Some may here...

----------


## Chuckdiesel

Here is a little bit more info I feel is worthwhile noting...So Its been about 3 months or so since I had started using the peptides. During the time using them I experienced a leaner frame, more strength, better recovery between sets, improved sleep quality, and so on. Just recently I had quit using the peptide, a little over 2 weeks to be exact, and wow, what a difference! All the extra benefits that the peptides had brought forth seemed to vanish, and pretty damn quick lol. Most noticeable change is my energy levels and leanness. I will be surely going back on the peptides as quick as they can get to my door!




> Please continue with subcutaneous injection - best advice to swifto is to quit IM - not worthwhile imho


Im curious as to why you oppose IM injections? Through the course of my research I had done both, sub q and IM, and both seemed to run their course just fine. The only difference I noticed was the time it took for the sides to appear. Everything I had researched, read and experienced shows very little difference to the effectiveness and safety to using peptides with either a sub q or IM administration.

----------


## Chuckdiesel

Another note...There was no reason I had quit using the peptides. Its all about research and finding what works and how well and so on. I had run out of my supply that I had on hand and decided to note any difference when on and off the peptides. I can surely say there is definitely a difference and these peptides really do what they are intended and designed to do! I am a firm believer in the power of these peptides and will continue for a long, long time!

----------


## OnTheSauce

I start to bruise if I do sub q too many days in a row. Rotating sites IM is my preferred way.

----------


## Chuckdiesel

> I start to bruise if I do sub q too many days in a row. Rotating sites IM is my preferred way.


I agree with ya...I dont experience any bruising but the sites I do sub q too frequently seen to be tougher, as if it was like scar tissue. It doesn't hurt at all but the pin has a bit more trouble piercing the site. I like to rotate sub q and IM all over my body. I've done legs, arms, shoulders and everywhere in between. It all seems to give me the same effect, though IM appears to kick in faster than sub q. My morning, evening, and when I choose to do one preworkout I do sub q but if I do one post workout I do it IM.

----------


## RotorHead

Great log. Im anticipating your blood work to see whats goin on in there!

----------


## Swifto

My pack has been seized before it even left the USA, w*ankers.

If you're reading this, suck my f*cking dick LEA's.

Dropped some weight after stopping, but having another pack sent out. I'm also going to be running GH soon 4ius/ED and may run them together (peps/GH).

----------


## Swifto

My pack has been seized before it even left the USA, w*ankers.

If you're reading this, suck my f*cking dick LEA's.

Dropped some weight after stopping, but having another pack sent out. I'm also going to be running GH soon 4ius/ED and may run them together (peps/GH).

----------


## RaginCajun

damn swifto, that sucks! great log man, how are your joints/tendons after stopping?

----------


## Swifto

> damn swifto, that sucks! great log man, how are your joints/tendons after stopping?


Been off for about 3 days now. All good, training chest tomorrow, which always f*cks with my shoulders. Plus I'm on 50mg Winstrol EOD...

We will see.

----------


## Chuckdiesel

That does suck bro...I personally had ran peptides for as long as you have and then quit them for about 3 weeks, just to see what happened and how I felt, then started back up again yesterday. I can say after a few days I started to notice difference in how I felt...sleep, strength, appearance, vascularity, energy, and mood all seemed to be affected in one way or another. It was a marked difference, thats for sure. Please do update your log with any differences you feel in your time of absence from using the peptides, as im curious if what I felt had something to actually do with not having peptides in me or was more like psychosomatic and it only appeared these changes occurred because I wasn't "on" lol

----------


## Swifto

> That does suck bro...I personally had ran peptides for as long as you have and then quit them for about 3 weeks, just to see what happened and how I felt, then started back up again yesterday. I can say after a few days I started to notice difference in how I felt...sleep, strength, appearance, vascularity, energy, and mood all seemed to be affected in one way or another. It was a marked difference, thats for sure. Please do update your log with any differences you feel in your time of absence from using the peptides, as im curious if what I felt had something to actually do with not having peptides in me or was more like psychosomatic and it only appeared these changes occurred because I wasn't "on" lol


I will certainly be updating this log...

----------


## RotorHead

Doin alright swifto??

----------


## RaginCajun

BUMP!!! just looking for an update swifto

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I just read through this log again as I am thinking about trying it out (at my doctors recommendation, actually). Good stuff.

----------


## Bulkn

Swifto any news??

----------


## Tasmaniac

> I just read through this log again as I am thinking about trying it out (at my doctors recommendation, actually). Good stuff.


Same here. I asked my doc also and he gave me the green light. The only things he did say is that very long-term use isn't good and he seems to think that the results won't be as good as I think. I can't wait to go back later and prove him wrong  :Smilie:

----------


## Swifto

> Swifto any news??


I stopped this log as I stopped the peptides, but f*ck me, I loved them.

So much so, I have 8 weeks in my fridge right now and ready to rock and roll soon. I have taken 6 months off and been back this week. Trained twice and have injured my right arm last night doing back. I forget I am almost 30, not 18 years of age. Have to take it slow.

When I decide to press the gas pedal full force and ramp everything and introduce new compounds I will also add CJC 1295 w/o DAC and GHRP-6 at 100mcg 3x week, cant wait.

This log will start up again soon...

----------


## hankdiesel

> I stopped this log as I stopped the peptides, but f*ck me, I loved them.
> 
> So much so, I have 8 weeks in my fridge right now and ready to rock and roll soon. I have taken 6 months off and been back this week. Trained twice and have injured my right arm last night doing back. I forget I am almost 30, not 18 years of age. Have to take it slow.
> 
> When I decide to press the gas pedal full force and ramp everything and introduce new compounds I will also add CJC 1295 w/o DAC and GHRP-6 at 100mcg 3x week, cant wait.
> 
> This log will start up again soon...


You're not old yet brother. I'm on the same stack of peptides now with slin (1st time) and test. I'm having great results as you may figure. Also, I think you meant to say 3x per day, not week. Good luck bro. Kill it! But don't hurt yourself, lol.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Same here. I asked my doc also and he gave me the green light. The only things he did say is that very long-term use isn't good and he seems to think that the results won't be as good as I think. I can't wait to go back later and prove him wrong


His expectations on results might be based on doses smaller than we would take on our own. Just a thought.

----------


## largerthannormal

dang, i might have to consider peps after reading all this!! time to do some research!!!!!!

----------


## Tasmaniac

> His expectations on results might be based on doses smaller than we would take on our own. Just a thought.


Yeah he was probably thinking that I'd only take it once a day. What if it's hard to take it 3x daily and can only do 2? You think 2x200 per day for 6 months would produce a nice result?

----------


## Tasmaniac

> 400mcg of what? I assume you are talking about one of the GHRP's and hope you are pairing this w/ a GHRH (mod grf or CJC-1295 no DAC). To do a GHRP without a GHRH would be a waste of money IMO, since the two work synergetically together to give you a much higher/longer spike in GH.


This is a very important point. Although it isn't a waste of money, you just won't get the most out of your course. I am on day 4 using GHRP-6 without GHRH and I can see that it has worked. That being said, I will order GHRH ASAP to make sure I get the most out of it.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I just read through this log again as I am thinking about trying it out (*at my doctors recommendation,* actually). Good stuff.


so peptides are being recommended by docs? im new to peptides and trying to do some research on them. if anyone has anything they could point me to id be appreciative. 

i did find this which was of a bit of concern:

*CJC-1295
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

CJC-1295 is a tetrasubstituted 30-amino acid peptide hormone, primarily functioning as a growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH) analog. It was invented by ConjuChem, a Canadian biotechnology company.
One of the advantages of CJC-1295 over traditional GHRH or rHGH is its ability to bioconjugate with serum albumin, thus increasing its half-life and therapeutic window. It accomplishes this by using protecting groups around the amino acids of GHRH typically susceptible to enzymatic degradation.
ConjuChem initiated clinical trials for CJC-1295 during the mid-2000s. The objective of the drug was to treat visceral fat deposits in obese AIDS patients, as increased levels of exogenous HGH are presumed to increase lipolysis (fat loss). The trial was ultimately successful for most research subjects, *but the drug's marketing stalled when three of the trial's patients suffered a myocardial infarction.*

*(BOLD)* (sorry about the hijack  :Wink: )

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> so peptides are being recommended by docs? im new to peptides and trying to do some research on them. if anyone has anything they could point me to id be appreciative.


Well, he is a TRT doc with a lot of crazy ideas. He also pushes the HCG diet, so I never know what he recommends is just a cash grab. In this case, I took his recommendation as back up to what guys on this forum were saying.

----------


## Times Roman

> I stopped this log as I stopped the peptides, but f*ck me, I loved them.
> 
> So much so, I have 8 weeks in my fridge right now and ready to rock and roll soon. I have taken 6 months off and been back this week. *Trained twice and have injured my right arm last night doing back. I forget I am almost 30, not 18 years of age. Have to take it slow.*
> When I decide to press the gas pedal full force and ramp everything and introduce new compounds I will also add CJC 1295 w/o DAC and GHRP-6 at 100mcg 3x week, cant wait.
> 
> This log will start up again soon...


You old fuk!!!

----------


## Tasmaniac

I am at day 6 now and people have already noticed the difference. Plus I am eating about 50% more food through the day. Having to time meals and not being able to have Vitargo while I am working out is a bit of a pain, but other than that it's great...

----------


## Swifto

> You old fuk!!!


Hahaha... You can talk.

I forget I'm getting older, not a superhero anymore!




> I am at day 6 now and people have already noticed the difference. Plus I am eating about 50% more food through the day. Having to time meals and not being able to have Vitargo while I am working out is a bit of a pain, but other than that it's great...


Yes, some added LBM will come from the added food 100%.

----------


## Tasmaniac

> Yes, some added LBM will come from the added food 100%.


The problem is that my stomach is getting massive.

----------


## M302_Imola

> The problem is that my stomach is getting massive.


moderation bro...sounds like you increased cals a little to much!

----------


## Tasmaniac

> moderation bro...sounds like you increased cals a little to much!


Yep. A tweak in my diet is in order. More protein less carbs. My stomach was so big it was pushing on my ribcage and causing pain. Yesterday after I did a workout I still couldn't eat because it was so bad so all I had was a protein drink. So that workout was probably a waste of time...

Also, I went to see my doctor yesterday for my blood test results. I did a sus course a while back and I wanted to make sure it didnt do any damage. My test level was 18.4. The doctor researched peptides after my last visit. His conclusion was that there haven't been enough studies on it to say whether it is good or bad. He did say to steer clear of IGF-1 though because it speeds up your metabolism which will make you age quicker. Once my 6 month course of GHRP-6 is done, he is going to send me for a (can't remember the name) test for my heart to see how it has coped. He said that even if it has gotten bigger or anything else, it still would be hard to blame one thing or another because even working out will make it bigger over time anyway.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Metabolism makes you older? I'm screwed then

----------


## Bingaz

Swifto mate do you combine your Cjc and ghrp-6 into the one syringe ? As I have found once drawing out the both peps the needle units slightly or do you use separate syringes for both the Cjc and ghrp cheers

----------


## Tasmaniac

> Metabolism makes you older? I'm screwed then


Ha ha me too. 
I guess most people on this board might have the same problem. I am guessing there wouldn't be many mesomorphs on this board. It'd be interesting to find out...

----------


## Tasmaniac

> Swifto mate do you combine your Cjc and ghrp-6 into the one syringe ? As I have found once drawing out the both peps the needle units slightly or do you use separate syringes for both the Cjc and ghrp cheers


Good question. I'd like to see his point of view about it too. I find that by the time I draw the GH out, my needle is quite blunt. I'm about to add cjc as well but I'm not looking forward to using a blunt needle to inject it all...

----------


## Bingaz

Blunt I meant to write and yes I have done it in the past and sometimes the injection isn't that smooth once you've penetrated a rubber stopper twice ! She's blunt so curious as to how swifts does this !

----------


## gearbox

You change the tip before you inject. Well I do if I am pinning more then one compound

----------


## dec11

> so peptides are being recommended by docs? im new to peptides and trying to do some research on them. if anyone has anything they could point me to id be appreciative. 
> 
> i did find this which was of a bit of concern:
> 
> *CJC-1295
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> CJC-1295 is a tetrasubstituted 30-amino acid peptide hormone, primarily functioning as a growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH) analog. It was invented by ConjuChem, a Canadian biotechnology company.
> One of the advantages of CJC-1295 over traditional GHRH or rHGH is its ability to bioconjugate with serum albumin, thus increasing its half-life and therapeutic window. It accomplishes this by using protecting groups around the amino acids of GHRH typically susceptible to enzymatic degradation.
> ...


hmmm, 3 of them, a little more than coincidence then.........

----------


## Bingaz

Damn must of not realized lol !!

----------


## 956Vette

> Swifto mate do you combine your Cjc and ghrp-6 into the one syringe ? As I have found once drawing out the both peps the needle units slightly or do you use separate syringes for both the Cjc and ghrp cheers


Yes, it's common practice to draw from many multiple-dose sterile vials to add compounds to one (insulin ) syringe & administer




> You change the tip before you inject . Well I do if I am pinning more then one compound


not with the majority of peptides utilized within the mainstream of today's use (or AAS for the matter imho...)

----------


## Bingaz

Yeah definitely was just unaware the needle tip can be changed on insulin syringes ! Lol

----------


## Nutcase

Hey guys, 1st post! 
Loved the log Swifto, very helpful.

I have a question about the peps use, but bare in mind my knowledge on the bio/chem is not very high, so im "assuming" most of this. (Which is why i ask you)

I see so far everyone that has made a log of this pins PWO. But i can never figure out whether "PWO" is Post Workout, or Pre Workout lol

If it is Post Workout as im thinking it might be, 
in my understanding you pin the peps, GH is released, 30 mins after pinning GH is peaking, you eat = slin spike, slin + GH = big badaboom = results. Correct?

My question is, the act of working out, itself produces a slin spike right? So why not pin 30 mins PRE workout, that way:
pin the peps, GH is released, 30 mins after pinning GH is peaking, you train = slin spike, slin + GH = big badaboom WHILE you're actually training so you're "on" in the gym 

Again this is just a thought and could be a stupid one, just thought id ask so thanks guys

----------


## Times Roman

> Swifto mate do you combine your Cjc and ghrp-6 into the one syringe ? As I have found once drawing out the both peps the needle units slightly or do you use separate syringes for both the Cjc and ghrp cheers





> Good question. I'd like to see his point of view about it too. I find that by the time I draw the GH out, my needle is quite blunt. I'm about to add cjc as well but I'm not looking forward to using a blunt needle to inject it all...





> *Yes, it's common practice to draw from many multiple-dose sterile vials to add compounds to one (insulin) syringe & administer*
> 
> not with the majority of peptides utilized within the mainstream of today's use (or AAS for the matter imho...)


Agree with 956Vette. I mix both peps in the same syringe and have been doing so for almost a year and a half. Needle may get dull, but just push it through anyways. Dull needle, sharp needle, as long as I get to inject the peps, i'm ok. I ran out of slin pins there for awhile, so i was using 25ga needles. It's really not a big deal mates!

----------


## Tasmaniac

I haven't really experienced any sides from using ghrp-6 and DAC. My skin on my forehead and hands feels a bit sensitive. No tingling. But it is working slowly but surely. Even on a previous cycle of sus, all I got was a bit of a strange feeling in my prostate.

----------


## Bingaz

Yeah that's it !

----------

